# Adams trophy 9/3-9/5



## CaptJadams (Jul 27, 2012)

Fishing is still good w conditions for next week for blast and cast looking excellent call me to get in on blast and cast r drive in teal hunt the first week I'll guarantee limits of teal r hunt is 100$ blast cast is 975 r drive in teal is 150$ a gun the farm is loaded this year can handle 15 guns a day on 2800 acres call me for details 337-513-2760 don't miss out on some epic hunting and fishing


----------

